# Martin's Irish Horses



## Anna76 (2 January 2016)

Hi

Does anyone have any experience of these dealers based in Kent? Please PM me. 

Many thanks


----------



## Embo (8 January 2016)

Hello, unable to PM you as you are a new user.

My horse is from the Martins, and I know of a few others from here. Highly recommend, horses as described and they are wonderful people. I see them out and about and they always say hello and ask after B, they follow my progress on Facebook and like to see what we're up to. Very genuine and honest.

I wouldn't hesitate to go back should I be in the market for another horse.


----------



## [59668] (8 January 2016)

I'm horse shopping there this weekend!


----------



## Embo (11 January 2016)

[59668] said:



			I'm horse shopping there this weekend!
		
Click to expand...

How did you get on??


----------



## [59668] (12 January 2016)

Embo said:



			How did you get on??
		
Click to expand...

Really like the place and everything but the horses weren't right for me


----------



## Pebble101 (12 January 2016)

Glad you updated as I am thinking of going there soon   They have been recommended by so many people including my vet.  If you have any more comments could you PM me please.


----------



## npage123 (13 January 2016)

[59668] said:



			Really like the place and everything but the horses weren't right for me
		
Click to expand...

What a shame they didn't have what you were looking for.  I know of a lot of people who bought horses from them and they are all delighted with the horses they got, including one person who specified exactly what type of horse she wanted, and after a bit of a wait the Martins found her ideal horse for her, down to a tee.  If you're not in a big hurry to get a horse, maybe you can tell them you were very impressed with them but gutted that they didn't have the horse for you, and ask them to hunt down a horse to your specifications?


----------

